# What do I ask for to keep cute face and not clip body too short?



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Jasper is 6 months old and in need of a hair cut finally. We have taken him twice for a puppy groom and they have bathed him, done a sanitary clip, nail trim, and eye brows. I think we are finally at that point where he needs to have his fur clipped shorter, but I don't want him shaved at all. I also LOVE his sweet face and don't know what to ask for so that he gets a face trim but they don't cut off all the cute I know of three people recently who basically described what I described and picked up completely shaved dogs 

Is is a "Puppy cut"? Or a "teddy bear clip"? 

Advice welcome.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I ended up trying different cut styles. Eventually I gave specific instructions about length of everything. Even the tail (I get it fit close by the butt but the let it fan out near the end). Pictures are good too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

I went for the "puppy cut" for Lola's first trim at 6 months. I found the length on the body and legs absolutely perfect. Not too short, and fluffy enough to keep her looking cute. It's the face I've had more trouble perfecting. With the puppy cut, she ended up having quite a sharp and straight line of hair beneath her jaw that gave her a "hard" look, if that makes any sense. At her second groom a few weeks ago, I asked the groomer to "soften" that line. Now Lola is quite short around the jaw and cheeks and looks more like a spaniel. I believe I need something in between. At least the hair grows back.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I give very specific instructions (body length, length on legs, length of ears, moustache shape, head shape) because I have gotten a few bad cuts. We clip Bear short in the summer because it's hot and he is black and running around outside all day, but in the winter we let him go a bit longer.


----------

